# Srv2012 Disabling one user account causes all users to be locked



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have recently seen an activity on one of our client's server.

There is one user, which is domain admin, schema admin, ent admin etc....

If we change the password or disable this account, it causes many services to stop. Majorly, Any other users are not able to login, their accounts gets disabled / lock as well in AD. Any work arounds please ???


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Open Services.msc on the client's server and check whether any of the services are running under that account. Most services should run only Local System; Network Service or some other local account. In some special cases an AD account can be setup to run under its credentials.


----------

